# A lifetime of collecting my home town



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a group shot of  my hometown collection of Freehold NJ..    

 17 bottlers      13 druggists     11 dairies


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

Meds


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

close up   note the cut down seltzer bottle only one known would like to find a whole one!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

First time they have all ben together in one place.. now cataloged and back to thier respective places..


----------



## potstone (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice collection of home town bottles. It looks like you
 have Freehold pretty much covered. No doubt it has taken
 you a long time to amass such an extensive collection.
 Great job and display. Greg


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Greg.    There are always more to find.    

  Still missing a few   There is a smooth base squat simonson    and also a half pint flask simonson 

    missing a few meds in various sizes    a few pint size milks and  a few half pint milks     a couple more script jugs    and  vanderveer flasks also... 

 I also know there wasa Vanderveer stoneware milk pan   the only one I have seen sold for 1800.00 and at the time I couldn't afford it.. someday it will come around again..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice collection John,do you have anything from Wistarburgh your new home town?
 How is ice hockey for your son this year.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2010)

It's great to see a table full of bottles all from one town!! Good work, John!! So, 17 bottlers, is that all of 'em??


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 15, 2010)

Steve    I hav one piece of wistar  glass a small flask I dug in friesburg in an old old dump..  

  Charlie that is all 17 of them from freehold  I am missing a handfull of bottles and a few variations but work at it everyday to complete the task..   

                   Enjoy John


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2010)

John, email me a list of exactly what you are still looking for.. just in case.. []


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 15, 2010)

nice bottles !! if you need anything local let me know i might have something. if you have anything newport let me know as i will trade with you . man john you have some nice bottles my man!!!!!!, great job .~matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Steve    I hav one piece of wistar  glass a small flask I dug in friesburg in an old old dump..
> 
> ...


 the town of friesburg was settled by my family, and i have been looking for glass from that town for years. my last name "freas"  comes from the people that settled this town. most would say "friesburg" but it should be pronounced like "freeze" burg. it has been changed over the years but "freas" has become the norm ,and i have done a ton of work to find this out ,but it was all worth it.thanks guys.~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, Matt.. you're as yokel as they get !! [&:]


----------



## passthebottle (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi John, that's an excellent collection, the Meyers Jug is great, do you happen to know the value of it or should I say do you know what the value of it should be?  I would say that my local coolection is about half yours and made up mostly of clear glass. The aqua meds are hard to come by so those are always nice to get. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 15, 2010)

John could you post a picture of the flask that you found in Friesburg.
 Thanks Steve


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey John,

 Thanks for the panoramic views of your collection. That Meyers Jug and the Apple Jack Dispenser are real stand out pieces!







 Could'ya make closer introductions? Would love to hear some back stories on personal favorites, too. Thanks.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

Charlie      I will get a list together.. but you know if it's not over price I will take it n work it out even if I have it..  I have a quart mullholland from LB for you if you need it..   

 Matt   the closet I have to you is fairton..    always looking for bridgeton and milks from all of  south jersey...   did a lot of fishing out of sundog marina this summer..   when the weathe breaks let me know if you wanna dig.. I have some local spots..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

A few of the harder to get ones..

 As for stories  no really killer ones  most of my freehold collection has ben purchased thru private collection auctions ebay.. flea markets etc..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

Some baltimore loop  gravitaing stopper type bottles  all but the one amber second from the left are loop style bottles..  all the ambers are scarce.. nothing is ever rare or one of a kind to me.. if there is one there is another someplace.. this applies to most things other than patent models and art .mostly..

    I fully believe they never made just one of any bottle..

    And as you can see I am not a believer in cleaning or tumbling.. If it doesn't come off with soap water, somekinda cleaner or steelwool.. so be it!!  Tumbling is for that fancy glass like flasks etc.. not working mans glass like soda beers meds etc..


   Hey sufaceone anything from your local collection?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 16, 2010)

A nice set of meds and 2 really tuff ones to get


----------



## rockbot (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice collection John! Thanks for sharing.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Charlie      I will get a list together.. but you know if it's not over price I will take it n work it out even if I have it..  I have a quart mullholland from LB for you if you need it..
> 
> Matt   the closet I have to you is fairton..    always looking for bridgeton and milks from all of  south jersey...   did a lot of fishing out of sundog marina this summer..   when the weathe breaks let me know if you wanna dig.. I have some local spots..


 sundog, thats where i drop my boat in .i do ALOT of fishing ,maybe more than i should[]. when ever you are ready i'm up for a dig. i found a spot not far from me ,but you can only dig at low tide[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2010)

Oooh, rivermuckin.. my favorite type of diggin! [8D]


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Oooh, rivermuckin.. my favorite type of diggin!Â [8D]


 you in??????[]


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 18, 2010)

Great collection! My hometown was incorporated in 1906...only ever seen one embossed bottle from there a 1930s milk which I let slip by when it was on ebay years ago.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2010)

Great local collection, John. There is nothing that I love to collect more than my hometown bottles. The challenge of finding some of them is frustrating, but it just makes it that much sweeter when you finally get one that you have been after.  ~Jim


----------

